# Spoken Japanese



## Tino_no

Hi, how can I say:

I'm good at spoken Japanese but I can't read it.


Saludos!


----------



## Cereth

watashi wa nihongo wo hanasemasu kedo yomemasen... (i guess)

there is a way for saying i´m good at -or to have the ability- that word is "jouzu" = but i have been told that this word is not good to use when you speak about yourself    (cuestión de modestia)...

let´s hear the experts!

Saluditos!


----------



## Flaminius

A native, in loco exert...

日本語は話せますが、読めません。
(Watashi-wa) Nihongo-wa hanasemasu ga, yomemasen.

Conjunctive ga seems slightly better-sounding than kedo for me.



> there is a way for saying i´m good at -or to have the ability- that word is "jouzu" = but i have been told that this word is not good to use when you speak about yourself (cuestión de modestia)...


 
But some self-deprecation is okay. The word for _being poor at _is "heta."

日本語を話すのは大丈夫だけど、書くのは下手です。
Nihongo-wo hanasuno-wa daijoobu dakedo, kakuno-wa heta desu.

salutationem mitto,
Flaminius


----------



## SpiceMan

yo diría:
shaberu nowa nantonaku tsuujiru kedo amari yomemasen
(no es traducción es algo así como "charlando más o menos me hago entender, pero apenas puedo leer")


----------



## Tino_no

Thanks, but how do I write it with kanjis??


----------



## instantREILLY

What SpiceMan suggested would be written in Japanese like this:

喋るのは何となく通じるけど、あまり読めません。


----------



## Tino_no

Thanks  again! 
Saludos!


----------



## kamome

I'm no more than a very "heta" student, but I'd rather say, 
mostly according to Flaminius,

日本語を読むのは下手だけど,話すのは大丈夫です。

nihongo o yomu-no ha heta dakedo, hanasu-no ha daijoubu desu 

では、　

かもめ。


----------



## id:roya

kamome said:
			
		

> I'm no more than a very "heta" student, but I'd rather say,
> mostly according to Flaminius,
> 日本語を読むのは下手だけど,話すのは大丈夫です。
> nihongo o yomu-no ha heta dakedo, hanasu-no ha daijoubu desu


Probably I'm being very picky, but the adjective "heta" doesn't quite go with literacy, which is the case here. You can say "読むの{が|は}下手 Yomu no {ga|wa} heta" when you're reading out the text loud, when you're reading maps or someone's mind, or even "between the lines". but when it's about his/her ability to read/write, "heta" doesn't apply in the narrow sense. And you're not a heta-na student by any means!

Saludos


----------



## kamome

お世話になりました、roya様。　親切な説明と賛辞をどうも有り難うございました。　
でも、「下手な」　について、本当に野暮学生だけです、ね：　二十一月前から
ばかり、毎日　（「毎夜」がと言うより正確ですけれど・・・。）　インタネットで大体一時
日本語を勉強しています。　私のポストは大変推定したので、済みません。

では、この辺で、また。

かもめ


----------

